# Crossrail Hunter Classes



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

My OTTB will be in his first show on September 26th. My trainer mentioned we will have him trot cross rails, as well as flat work. I noted the classed below in the list. Can someone explain what these mean? What is the difference between them?

7. Crossrail Hunter W/T
8. Crossrail Hunter W/T/C
9. Crossrail Hunter X-Rails
*May cross enter into AM classes only.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

SaratogaTB said:


> My OTTB will be in his first show on September 26th. My trainer mentioned we will have him trot cross rails, as well as flat work. I noted the classed below in the list. Can someone explain what these mean? What is the difference between them?
> 
> 7. Crossrail Hunter W/T
> 8. Crossrail Hunter W/T/C
> ...


Crossrial Hunter w/t is walk, trot flat class, and you are judged on the walk and trot. w/t/c is the walk trot canter flat class, its the same as the walk, trot, but cantering is added and the x-rails is the jumping class.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

But they ALL say crossrail. I think it means one class is trotting crossrails, one is trotting and cantering crossrails, and one is cantering crossrails only. No?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

No, the that's just what the division is called. It's the Crossrail division, then there are those three classes in that division.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh! Thanks for explaining. Are the crossrails at a trot or a canter?

So, if this is his first show and we are pointed at him being a hunter, is this a good place to start? There is also pleasure hunter.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

SaratogaTB said:


> Oh! Thanks for explaining. Are the crossrails at a trot or a canter?
> 
> So, if this is his first show and we are pointed at him being a hunter, is this a good place to start? There is also pleasure hunter.


 
that's something to ask your trainer. we have an 18 in division here where trotting is not penalized. so the kids who are learning can trot in and canter out of the lines. however, i've seen an 18 in division at rated shows where you were penalized for any kind of trotting, just like any other division would be. 

this is a fantastic way to start your horse in the hunter ring! something nice and easy, i'm assuming not a huge show. your biggest priority is to let your horse go in the ring and have it be a positive experience for him. good luck!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

SaratogaTB said:


> Oh! Thanks for explaining. Are the crossrails at a trot or a canter?
> 
> So, if this is his first show and we are pointed at him being a hunter, is this a good place to start? There is also pleasure hunter.



The classes you are describing are excellent for beginner riders and horses. Most show bills will say if you can trot corners or trot all they way around. 

The pleasure class is what it says... it will reward the horse with the quietest ride. Basically the one that is most put together and makes it look like the horse is easy and a pleasure to ride (hence the name). If your horse can jump/hack quietly, then go for it... or if you're just going for the expereince and this falls into his level, I'd do it.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, we are three weeks out and our trainer believes he is ready for his debut in the pleasure hunter class. We will at a minimum do the walk/trot pleasure hunter. He is certainly capable of the WTC, however, he still only picks up the correct lead half the time. He has been off the track for 6 months now and I am very pleased with his easy going attitude and he IS a pleasure to ride! I tend to think I should try the canter class anyway as it is good experience for him. This is a schooling show.

We may try the cross rails at a trot too. He cantered a jump for his first time on Saturday and he tried to swerve to avoid it. We have some confidence building to do. However, at the trot he is great. The class would be good for him for the experience.


----------

